# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Отчет об ошибках после тех. работ

## Эдвард

Харе Кришна! 

Уважаемые преданные!
Были проведены технические работы на форуме. Просьба писать обо всех обнаруженных странностях и ошибках в эту тему. 

Спасибо!

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

а что сделали?

----------


## Эдвард

Перенос с одной хостинг-площадки на другую.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Поиск "Что нового" ОЧЕНЬ долго стал работать. Хотя сам форум работает быстро, темы сразу открываются.

----------


## Эдвард

Хм. У меня нормально работает, как и раньше.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

у меня тоже нормально и быстро.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, странно... Дома у меня тоже быстро поиск работает. А на работе весь форум быстро (если делать переходы из раздела в раздел), а поиск - очень медленно.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Это не ошибка, а просто пожелание. Поставьте, пожалуйста, favicon.ico тематический. Например:

http://www.favicon.cc/?action=search&keywords=krishna

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Это не ошибка, а просто пожелание. Поставьте, пожалуйста, favicon.ico тематический. Например:
> 
> http://www.favicon.cc/?action=search&keywords=krishna


В коде всё правильно прописано.
Этот сервис
http://www.html-kit.com/favicon/validator/ говорит что то же всё нормально.
У меня иконка показывается.

Или я вас неправильно понял?

----------


## Эдвард

Ув. Ямуначарья Прабху! Если у Вас отображается такая табличка с галочками и красными полосками, то просто почистите кэш-браузера. 
Как и прежде, используется вот эта иконка:

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Сейчас появилась прежняя иконка, сама, без чистки кэша.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

При копировании транслитерированного текста с диакритиками в unicode происходит следующее:




> bilvo 'gnimantha? ?yon?ka? k??marya? p??alirbal? / (62.1)
> par?ya? catasra? pippalya? ?vada???r? b?hat?dvayam // (62.2)
> ???g? t?malak? dr?k?? j?vant? pu?kar?guru / (63.1)
> abhay? c?m?t? ?ddhir j?vakar?abhakau ?a?? // (63.2)
> musta? punarnav? med? sail? candanamutpalam / (64.1)


?????

Раньше такого не было  :smilies:

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Перестали приходить на E-mail письма-уведомления на подписанные разделы... Как часто они вообще должны приходить? Раз в день? Уже прошло несколько дней, а ни одного письма-уведомления так и не было, хотя подписка на темы в кабинете есть  :doom:

----------


## Эдвард

Электронная почта используется внешняя через smtp шлюз, к переносу в принципе отношения не имеет. Подождите еще, если не придет, проверю настройки форума.

----------


## Светлана )

А такой раздел "Защита детей" существует?

----------


## Николай А.

> Электронная почта используется внешняя через smtp шлюз, к переносу в принципе отношения не имеет. Подождите еще, если не придет, проверю настройки форума.


Проверьте пожалуйста, ни одного уведомления не пришло после проведения работ.
Мне раньше приходили о личных сообщениях.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Проверьте пожалуйста, ни одного уведомления не пришло после проведения работ.
> Мне раньше приходили о личных сообщениях.


Сейчас почта не работает. И новые пользователи поэтому не могут зарегистрироваться. Надо подождать, пока настроим почту.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А такой раздел "Защита детей" существует?


Да, существует.

----------


## Светлана )

:sed: А у меня он не отображается.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А у меня он не отображается.


Потому что он закрытый. Только для пользователей, одобренных модератором раздела.

----------


## Светлана )

Понятно.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Перестали приходить на E-mail письма-уведомления на подписанные разделы... Как часто они вообще должны приходить? Раз в день? Уже прошло несколько дней, а ни одного письма-уведомления так и не было, хотя подписка на темы в кабинете есть





> Сейчас почта не работает. И новые пользователи поэтому не могут зарегистрироваться. Надо подождать, пока настроим почту.


Почту настроили. Уведомления должны заработать.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> Почту настроили. Уведомления должны заработать.


Заработали  :good:

----------


## Aziz

Отредактировал свою подпись и санскрит превратился в вопросы:
??? ????? ??? ????? ????? ????? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???

При предпросмотре все ок, после сохранения - нет. Раньше все ок было.

----------


## Aziz

Наверное с UTF кодировкой проблемы в базе.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Отредактировал свою подпись и санскрит превратился в вопросы:
> ??? ????? ??? ????? ????? ????? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???
> 
> При предпросмотре все ок, после сохранения - нет. Раньше все ок было.


При этом на планшете и смартфоне отображается правильно.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Это не техническая ошибка, а просто пожелание. Совершенно невозможно пользоваться поиском. Ничего не находится. Приходится или просто просматривать темы в поисках нужного или чаще всего искать через поиск в яндексе... и вот тогда часто приходит ссылка на тему на нашем форуме. А найти что-то средством поиска в рамках самого форума не удается.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Это не техническая ошибка, а просто пожелание. Совершенно невозможно пользоваться поиском. Ничего не находится. Приходится или просто просматривать темы в поисках нужного или чаще всего искать через поиск в яндексе... и вот тогда часто приходит ссылка на тему на нашем форуме. А найти что-то средством поиска в рамках самого форума не удается.


В "Расширенном поиске" на форуме две вкладки: "Поиск по одному типу содержимого" и "Поиск по нескольким типам содержимого". Надо выбирать вкладку "Поиск по одному типу содержимого". Тогда все нормально ищется.

----------


## Надя У

Слева допущена опечатка - вместо "Духовные учители" следует писать "Духовные учителя" (вот здесь http://www.krishna.ru/culture-and-tr...44-kirtan.html)





> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Уважаемые преданные!
> Были проведены технические работы на форуме. Просьба писать обо всех обнаруженных странностях и ошибках в эту тему. 
> 
> Спасибо!

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Слева допущена опечатка - вместо "Духовные учители" следует писать "Духовные учителя" (вот здесь http://www.krishna.ru/culture-and-tr...44-kirtan.html)


http://thedifference.ru/kak-pishetsy...ili-uchitelya/

----------


## Надя У

> http://thedifference.ru/kak-pishetsy...ili-uchitelya/


 Ничего себе! Спасибо, Андрей Юрьевич, буду знать.))

----------


## Судама Випра дас

В моих последних постах в ветке "Здоровый образ жизни" диакритические значки заменились вопросами (?), хотя раньше всё было хорошо.  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

С кодировкой разберемся, пока точно не понятно что это.

----------


## Яшода д д

Три дня форум был недоступен :sed:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Три дня форум был недоступен


Ага. Сайт отключила хостинговая компания из-за вредоносных кодов, внедренных хакерами. Пришлось так долго лечить вручную весь сайт.

----------


## baladasa

архивы форума не делаются?

----------


## Эдвард

Делаются.

----------


## Danil

http://krishna.ru/ не открывается :-(




> Ошибка 403
> Доступ к запрашиваемой странице запрещен
> Возможные причины, по которым возникла эта ошибка:
> 
> Доступ намеренно закрыт владельцем сайта
> Попробуйте связаться с владельцем сайта и договориться с ним о предоставлении доступа к интересующим Вас материалам
> 
> Неверная конфигурация виртуального сервера
> Попробуйте обратиться к сайту позже.


При этом через прокси (например, https://www.hidemyass.com/) - открывается нормально.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

У меня всё нормально. Открывается.

----------


## Danil

> У меня всё нормально. Открывается.


Оказалось, что только на работе не открывается :-) Похоже, дело в провайдере или настройке интернета на работе.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

не получается подпись создать, точнее в кабинете создаётся, но на форуме не отражается. в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> не получается подпись создать, точнее в кабинете создаётся, но на форуме не отражается. в чем может быть проблема?


В Вашем профиле нет подписи. Попробуйте создать заново. Не забудьте сохранить изменения после создания.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Спасибо. Всё заработало.

----------

